# IVF not worked



## Becky61 (Sep 29, 2007)

Can anyone help or give me some advice?
Iam 46 and like most people long to have a child of my own. I have a high FHS of 16, unable to unbloke my tubes I decided to give Ivf a try, to my disappointment I was advised to discontinue as my body was not responding to the treatment. As you can imagine I was extremely upset and shed lots of tears. 
I have been advised by a consultant that IVF is not an option but I still live in hope. 

Would love to hear your experiences
Regards BECKY


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Becky

I know lots of people have tried chinese medicine to lower their FSH levels.  Haven't tried that myself, but ...

I also know of a lot of people who have consulted Zita West (zitawest.com).  I saw her colleagues during my two IVF cycles for acupuncture, but I know of friends who have seen her to lower their FSH levels and prepare themselves for treatment and/or to get a second opinion on whether there really isn't any hope.  Every person I saw at her clinic was just the loveliest person imaginable, and I really do recommend her clinic for helping you get the info you need to decide on your next step.

You say you would like a baby of your own, does this include a baby you have produced using a donor egg?  If so, perhaps have a look into the various clinics in Spain, Czech Republic, Russia etc that offer this service.  My DP and I are saving up for treatment at IM in Spain, using donor eggs, and whilst it has taken a while to get my head around the concept, we are both now very positive about the prospect of having the chance to have a baby with the help of some generous young donor.

Good luck

vEC X


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Becky

I just want to also add to what VEC has said about donor eggs being an option, lots of women are turning to this either through old eggs like myself or early POF. You can look on the board there and find a wonderful community of ladies and many sucess stories.

With your own eggs it is hard to be able to predict, my gyn said i shouldn't think about donor eggs until menopause, but I don't want to wait that long and have had to many m'cs so think donor is the way for me to go.  

Wheatgrass lowers FSH as well.  FSH can fluctuate through stress, age and all sorts of things, also women have conceived on higher FSH than you have.

all the best x bow


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Becky,

I'm sorry you've had such disappointing news and feedback from your clinic but please don't give up hope of a baby of your own. As Vec and Bow have said there are still lots of ways you can become a Mum and maybe you could consider the donor route if all else fails.

We're planning to go the donor route if this cycle doesn't work as at the end of the day it's having a baby that's the most important thing to us not what we do to get one! It does take a little time to get your head around but once you've made the decision it's not such a big deal. In many ways I think it starts to give you renewed hope which is so important in the face of the huge emotional investment IVF is. 

Have you tried acupuncture at all? I think this has helped a lot of women on these boards to lower their FSH level. It also helps deal with all the emotional stuff which goes along with ttc so is worth a go.

Wishing you loads of luck for the future.

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## carina45 (Jun 28, 2007)

hello Becky61, i am 45 yo and TTC.  My last FSH reading was 17.  I went to my clinic last week and on thurs will be having a Hycosy test which checks out my tubes.  My partner's sperm test came back low so we are taking it one step at a time.  I already have a 19 yo daughter but my partner is 31 (14 yrs younger than me) and i want to give him a child so will not give up hope just yet. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------

